# ROM- Water Exhibition



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

What do you guys think about a meet and greet at the ROM? =D

http://www.rom.on.ca/water/exhibition/

Just throwing it out there!


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd be interested.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Totally down.


----------

